# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Top ten travel tips

## shaneyward

1. Check the latest travel advice for your destination and subscribe to receive free e-mail notification each time the travel advice for your destination is updated.
2. Take out appropriate travel insurance to cover hospital treatment, medical evacuation and any activities, including adventure sports, in which you plan to participate.
3. Before travelling (particularly travelling overseas), register your travel and contact details online or at the local Vietnamese Embassy, high commission or consulate once you arrive, so we can contact you when in need.
4. Obey the law. Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.
5. Check to see if you require visas for the country or countries you are visiting or transiting. Be aware that a visa does not guarantee entry.
6. Make copies of your passport details, insurance policy, travellers cheques, visas and credit card numbers. Carry one copy in a separate place to the originals and leave a copy with someone at home.
7. Check with health professionals for information on recommended vaccinations or other precautions and find out about overseas laws on travelling with medicines.
8. Make sure your passport has at least six months validity and carry additional copies of your passport photo with you in case you need a replacement passport while overseas.
9. Leave a copy of your travel itinerary with someone at home and keep in regular contact with friends and relatives while overseas.
10. Before departing your home check whether you are regarded as a national of the country you intend to visit. Research whether holding dual nationality has any implications for your travel

----------


## smithmaal

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## eunice01

That is a very good travel tips and surly very helpful to us who loves to travel...

I will keep those things in my mind for me to have an organized travel and enjoyable travel experience...

I will also share this to my friends...^_^

----------


## grehamjones12

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.Unbeknown to me this surely dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, largely since limiting this to only ten became a difficulty, thank you so a lot to all these who had been a part of the panel.

----------


## martinharis

Those who decide to conquer the world traveling from one country to another might need some useful advice. Travel guide books are a helpful tool when planning a trip to a foreign country. Also, it's always important to take care of your health, particularly when you're traveling.

----------


## williamsmith4444

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## princeli

Famous for samba, football and cinematic scenery, Brazil has always been known for celebration (Carnaval being the most obvious manifestation of this national joie de vivre). Yet, Brazil rings in 2011 with even more cause for jubilation. Winning the bids to host both the 2014 FIFA World Cup and the 2016 Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil is undertaking a flurry of new projects, with billions of dollars earmarked for infrastructure (theres even discussion of building a high-speed rail line between Rio and São Paulo). Despite the strong Brazilian real, travellers should benefit from the addition of thousands of new hotel rooms, while increased competition from low-cost airline carriers (including Azul, established by the Brazilian-born founder of JetBlue) should make travel across this vast country more affordable.

----------


## peterjames25

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.The long stretch of coastline is punctuated with various coves, bays and peninsulas, and there are countless beaches overlooking the Mediterranean where you can easily spend all afternoon soaking up the sun. It is very good tips.

----------


## jhonalan

Top 10 best travel tips are Always take the aisle, Bring ear-plugs, Ask hotel reception for a better room, Know your airplane, On business travel to cool places, ask for personal days, Pack in 3D and Never eat plane or airport food.

----------


## janjozeff

hello guys!!
Thanks for sharing with us such a wonderful travel tips, these tips are really very important to those people who are going for a vacation.I will refer these tips to all my friends also.

----------


## grehamjones01

Make copies of your passport details, insurance policy, travellers cheques, visas and credit card numbers. Carry one copy in a separate place to the originals and leave a copy with someone at home.

----------


## jacquescook

Really great tips given by you here on travelling. I have read all the lines of your post and got plenty of tips and ideas about travelling. Which is useful for all and as well as for me.

----------


## ericsaffold

Travel guide books are a helpful tool when planning a trip to a foreign country. Also, it's always important to take care of your health, particularly when you're travelling. Always take the aisle, Bring ear-plugs, Ask hotel reception for a better room, Know your airplane.

----------


## kalvin1924

Really great tips given by you here on travelling. I have read all the lines of your post and got plenty of tips and ideas about travelling. Which is useful for all and as well as for me.

----------


## suzzyreney

Ya all the post are nice and so much interesting for me. I have read all the post and got many ideas about travelling. More ideas and tips I want.

----------


## gerrypeter

If you dont know this, then you dont know to build an extra hour into the time you need to make your connecting flight and end up rushing about the terminal like a fool.Make copies of your passport details, insurance policy, travellers cheques, visas and credit card numbers. Carry one copy in a separate place to the originals and leave a copy with someone at home.

----------


## davidjack12

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## petercamera

I can share few tips as I follow for travel. Travel guide books are a helpful tool when planning a trip to a foreign country. Its the best to take medium bag. Take proper and comfort cloth when you travel.

----------


## kevinhopes

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.Unbeknown to me this surely dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, largely since limiting this to only ten became a difficulty, thank you so a lot to all these who had been a part of the panel.

----------


## jeckvilson

Check to see if you require visas for the country or countries you are visiting or transiting. Be aware that a visa does not guarantee entry.

----------


## davidjones25

First of all you can Check the latest travel advice for your destination and subscribe to receive free e-mail notification each time the travel advice for your destination is updated and Take out appropriate travel insurance to cover hospital treatment, medical evacuation and any activities, including adventure sports, in which you plan to participate.

----------


## jeckvilson

Check to see if you require visas for the country or countries you are visiting or transiting. Be aware that a visa does not guarantee entry.

----------


## johnwill172

When traveling make sure that you have a extra copy of important documents, such as passport, visa and credit card details. Also, make sure that you are taking all the measures to keep your financial details as well as personal details safe and secure to prevent it getting stolen.

----------


## johnnbates

Keep your convenience and your regular medication rather than packing all of your separate. Do not carry the most valuable jewellery or the most expensive coat on  your vacation. Do not part with your child or have given notice of the national tourism. If it is a real holiday, so why put yourself in a dangerous position.

----------


## kirbyshelton

The travel guide books are a useful tool in planning a trip to a foreign country. In addition, it is always important to look after their health, especially when traveling. Always take the hallway, Bring earplugs, to the front desk for a better room, knowing your airplane.

----------


## kevinjames67

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.Unbeknown to me this surely dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, largely since limiting this to only ten became a difficulty, thank you so a lot to all these who had been a part of the panel.

----------


## jacklogo

I can share some tips as I follow the road. The travel guide books are a useful tool in planning a trip to a foreign country. It is the best way to take the bag. Take a polishing cloth and comfort during the trip.

----------


## donaldkevin

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## spidercrome

The travel guide books are a useful tool in planning a trip to a foreign country. Furthermore, it is always important to take care of your health, especially when traveling. Always take the hallway Bring earplugs, to the front desk for a better room, knowing of his plane.

----------


## jackpollard

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.Unbeknown to me this surely dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, largely since limiting this to only ten became a difficulty.

----------


## wingercrome

Really great advice given here on the road. I have read every line of your message and a lot of tips and ideas about travel. That is useful for all and as for me.

----------


## tysoncaldwell

Do not carry valuable jewels or expensive coat on your vacation. Do not part with your child or have given notice of the national tourism. If it's a real party, why put yourself in a dangerous position.

----------


## MikeHendrick

Really great advice given here on the road. I have read every line of your message and got many tips and ideas about travel. That is very useful for all and as for me. I really like your post, I hope more will publish tips and more.

----------


## donaldpeter12

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## donaldpeter12

Do not carry valuable jewels or expensive coat on your vacation. Do not part with your child or have given notice of the national tourism. If it's a real party, why put yourself in a dangerous position.

----------


## livepetrodesign

Make sure that you are taking all the measures to keep your financial details as well as personal details safe and secure to prevent it getting stolen.  In addition, it is always important to look after their health, especially when traveling.

----------


## stevedonald

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## webmetrodesign

I can share some tips as I follow the path. The travel guides are a useful tool in planning a trip to a foreign country. It's the best way to take the bag. Take a cleaning cloth and comfort during the trip.

----------


## metropetro

I can share some tips as I follow the road. The travel guide books are a useful tool in planning a trip to a foreign country. It is the best way to take the bag. Take a polishing cloth and comfort during the trip.

----------


## jonathantrott

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.Unbeknown to me this surely dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, largely since limiting this to only ten became a difficulty, thank you so a lot to all these who had been a part of the panel.

----------


## rozerparero

These are the best tips to travel:
1. Take travel advice
2. Travel Insurance
3. Check Hotel Booking
4. Keep your passport with you always

----------


## cyprusholidays

I agree your points and these are very essential points to remember and if you are first time traveller..you better put a note on them. Thanks for sharing. I suggest you to start a website related to travel  :Smile: .

----------


## movensedvert

Consular assistance can not override local laws, even if local laws appear harsh and unjust to me in Australia standards.Unbeknown probably dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, in large part from the limitation that only ten became a difficulty, because so many of those who had been part of the panel.

----------


## gerryjackson

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.Unbeknown to me this surely dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, largely since limiting this to only ten became a difficulty, thank you so a lot to all these who had been a part of the panel.

----------


## mkvdvdplayer

Keep your comfort and your regular medication instead of packing all of your separately. Do not carry valuable jewels or expensive coat on your vacation. Do not part with your child or have given notice of the national tourism. If it's a real party, why put yourself in a dangerous position.

----------


## panoramametro

I can share some tips as I follow the road. The travel guide books are a useful device in planning a trip to a foreign country. It is the best way to take the bag. Take a polishing cloth & comfort in the coursework of the trip.

----------


## tromwindows

I can share some tips as I follow the road. The travel guide books are a great tool in planning a trip to a foreign country. It is the best way to take the bag. Take a polishing cloth and comfort in the coursework of the trip.

----------


## dynasupplydirect

Really really good tips given through you here on travelling. I have read all the lines of your post and got lots of tips and ideas about travelling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really such as your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## abultrane

Really great tips given by you here on travelling. I have read all the lines of your post & got plenty of tips & ideas about travelling. These tips are very important to those individuals who are going for a holiday.I will refer these tips to all my friends also.

----------


## WarrenHendrick

Really great tips given by you here on travelling. I have read all the lines of your post and got lots of tips and ideas about travelling. Which is useful for all and as well as for me. In my I love your post, I hope increasingly tips you will post.

----------


## jonssmith2

top ten tips for traveling:..



1

Check the latest travel advice for your destination and subscribe to receive free email notification each time the travel advice for your destination is updated.

2

Take out comprehensive travel insurance and ensure it covers you for the places you plan to visit and the things you plan to do.


3

Before travelling overseas register your travel plans and contact details online or at the local Australian embassy, high commission or consulate once you arrive so we can contact you in case of an emergency.

4

Obey the laws of the country you're visiting even if these seem harsh or unfair by Australian standards. Don't expect to be treated differently from the locals just because you're Australian.

5

Make sure that you have the right visas for the countries you are visiting or transiting and check any other entry or exit requirements.

6

Make copies of your passport details, insurance policy, travellers cheques, visas and credit card numbers. Carry one copy in a separate place to the originals and leave a copy with someone at home.

7

Check with health professionals for information on recommended vaccinations and other health precautions. Remember that vaccinations can be an entry requirement for some countries. Also find out about taking medication overseas - certain medicines aren't allowed in some countries.

8

Make sure your passport has at least six months' validity from your planned date of return to Australia. Carry extra passport photos in case your passport is lost or stolen and you need to replace it while you're away.

9

Keep in contact with friends and family back home and give them a copy of your travel itinerary so they know where you are.

10

Check to see if you're regarded as a national of the country you plan to visit, and whether dual nationality will have any implications for your travel plans.

orlando hotels downtown

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## marrypoker

Traveling is one of the most enjoyable and interesting things we can do, but with traveling comes some risks. You can save even more money on airfare if your plan your vacation during the off season.

----------


## hitman

Really excellent guidelines given through you here on travelling. I have study all the collections of your publish and got many guidelines and thoughts about travelling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really such as your publish, I wish more and more guidelines you will publish.

----------


## linesupplygrow

I can share few tips as I follow for travel. Travel guide books are a helpful tool when planning a trip to a foreign country. Its the best to take medium bag. Take proper and comfort cloth when you travel.

----------


## deinalex

Very Exciting and useful subject. Awesome details and Guidelines about Visiting. Useful and Experienced details. Thanks for giving these wonderful tips which are very beneficial for everyone.

----------


## kevinpeter26

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## alexweins

Really great advice given by you here on travelling. I have study all the collections of your publish and got a lot of guidelines and thoughts about visiting. Which is useful for all and as well as for me.

----------


## bricecooke

Really useful advice given by you here on traveling. I have study all the collections of your publish and got many guidelines and thoughts about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your publish, I wish more and more guidelines you will publish.

----------


## gerogecha1

Very nice tips. This tips is very helpful to me. Thank you very much.

----------


## donaldbotham

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Consular assistance cannot bypass regional regulations, even where regional regulations appear severe or unfair by Australia requirements.Unbeknown to me this absolutely slipped the cat amongst the best pigeons, mostly since restricting this to only ten became a problems, thank you so a lot to all these who had been a part of the section.

----------


## pintoo

1. Make sure your suitcase is within your lifting capabilities. There is nothing worse than heaving and grunting under excess weight, the suitcases not the owners. My problem is that I am such an expert at rolling and bagging all of my clothes that I can fit in twice as much as I should
2. Never read What to Pack lists. They inevitably suggest an item or two that you never would have thought to bring. 
3. Do not accept the little gift packs some airlines give you. Its free, I know, but takes up unplanned space. Who needs flimsy earplugs and extra eye masks? Be tough
5. This tip is mostly for men but can apply to women. Do not bring all of your shirts (tops) in the same shade. 
6. Never try to crack a joke with either a border guard or a French waiter. Both are humourless and can make your life miserable.
7. Never promise any one back home a specific souvenir. I looked all over South-western France for the perfect scarf for my mother
 8. Never have raw oysters on an empty stomach and a half-hour before going for a boat ride on choppy waters.
9. If you have a rental car that is manual, please try out every manoeuvre before heading down the highway. At our first pit stop, we couldnt figure out how to go in reverse
10. Finally, here is the last and the most important tip: put your house keys in a safe and reachable place.

----------


## pintro

1. Make sure your suitcase is within your lifting capabilities. There is nothing worse than heaving and grunting under excess weight, the suitcases not the owners. My problem is that I am such an expert at rolling and bagging all of my clothes that I can fit in twice as much as I should. 
2. Never read What to Pack lists. They inevitably suggest an item or two that you never would have thought to bring. 
3. Do not accept the little gift packs some airlines give you. Its free, I know, but takes up unplanned space. Who needs flimsy earplugs and extra eye masks? Be tough. Just say no.
4. Bring a book you dont mind leaving behind. Never bring a library book. 
5. This tip is mostly for men but can apply to women. Do not bring all of your shirts (tops) in the same shade
Always take the aisle. On the great window vs. aisle debate, Im a aislephile. Heres the argument: on the aisle you can put your carry-on overhead and get to it whenever you want, freeing the space under the seat in front of you for total feet comfort. Yes, you have to get up to let people go to the restroom, but my legs are grateful for getting a chance to walk around. Bonus tip: always take your shoes off. Amazing how much more comfortable this is, just make sure you wear clean socks (and that your feet dont stink).
Bring ear-plugs. These little guys change the travel experience. They cut the noise on planes, or in bad hotels, by more than half, making it possible to sleep in either place. They block more noise than any i-pod head-set will, and theyre way smaller than those Bose Noise canceling things. Theyre also cheap: you buy 30 of them for a few bucks at any CVS or drug-store. Go for the soft foam ones, the others are like cramming rocks in your ear.
Ask hotel reception for a better room. When you check in there are always many different rooms they can give you. Want a view? Ask. Want a quiet room? Mention it. It takes 10 seconds to ask and at least 50% of the time Im given some kind of choice that I would not have known I had.

----------


## davidpattrick121

Really great tips given by you here on traveling. I have read all the lines of your post and got many tips and ideas about traveling. Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing good tips.

----------


## kerllycrueaz

According to me it is important to take xerox of your and your families passport's main page and visas. Keep it different space from original documents. Take a health and travel insurance before leave the spot.

----------


## mikehussy

Travel tips given by you is really very good and helpful.

----------


## hollysurly

Top 10 Easy but Important Tips: -

1) Carry medication with you, not in your suitcase. Keep it in aboriginal pharmacy bottles, not the Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday containers.

2) Always admonish your acclaim agenda aggregation you’re travelling. If you don’t, your acclaim agenda may be arctic while you’re abroad because of the crisis of fraud.

3) Always leave a archetype of your authorization and biking abstracts at home just in case.

4) Your toiletries are actual important, abnormally facecloths.

5) If you’re traveling to Europe, abrasion the a lot of adequate brace of shoes you accept because there will be affluence of abundant walking.
6)  Never leave home without travel insurance.
7)  In public, walk as if you know where you’re going, even if you don’t. Approach someone in a uniform or information desk for assistance rather than looking lost.
8)  Hide your valuables in a money belt close to your body.
9)  Don’t overpack. Remember that the people you meet tomorrow aren’t going to know you had the same pair of slacks on the day before.
10) Relax and enjoy yourself.

__________________________________________________  ________________________________________

“Let your heart guide you. It whispers so listen closely.”

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

The most important of travel
1.	Airline Food
2.	Claim and Recheck Baggage
3.	Travel Light
4.	Show Me the Money
5.	Protect Your Documentation.
6.	Share the Plan
7.	Are You Really in Good Hands
8.	Reach Out and Be Touched
9.	Drink Bottled Water When Traveling
10.	Relax

----------


## steefen1

1. Check the latest travel advice for your destination and subscribe to receive free e-mail notification each time the travel advice for your destination is updated.
    2. Take out appropriate travel insurance to cover hospital treatment, medical evacuation and any activities, including adventure sports, in which you plan to participate.
    3. Before travelling (particularly travelling overseas), register your travel and contact details online or at the local Vietnamese Embassy, high commission or consulate once you arrive, so we can contact you when in need.
    4. Obey the law. Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.
    5. Check to see if you require visas for the country or countries you are visiting or transiting. Be aware that a visa does not guarantee entry.
    6. Make copies of your passport details, insurance policy, travellers cheques, visas and credit card numbers. Carry one copy in a separate place to the originals and leave a copy with someone at home.
    7. Check with health professionals for information on recommended vaccinations or other precautions and find out about overseas laws on travelling with medicines.
    8. Make sure your passport has at least six months validity and carry additional copies of your passport photo with you in case you need a replacement passport while overseas.
    9. Leave a copy of your travel itinerary with someone at home and keep in regular contact with friends and relatives while overseas.
    10. Before departing your home check whether you are regarded as a national of the country you intend to visit. Research whether holding dual nationality has any implications for your travel

----------


## susanus

As per my opinion,  When you travelling for abroad you must follow some important suggestion which i share here like  First to check your travel agency's insurance criteria and also  Make sure that your passport and visa is valid for travelling. Always travelling in group and use local transport. Avoid to share your plans to your co-customers.

----------


## morton

It is a very good information for visitors and tourist who want to spend their holidays and enjoy their vocations. I appreciate you on this useful work.

----------


## frelance

That is a very nice travel tips and surly very helpful to us .

----------


## storecoree

As per my opinion, when you travel abroad you should follow some important proposals that share here such as the first to meet the criteria of your travel agency insurance and also ensure that the passport and your visa is valid for travel. Avoid sharing your plans to your customer.

----------


## antony

Of course while traveling you should take care of your documents and important papers related to your visa and passport and other identity cards. You should make and confirm your bookings prior to the start of the journey. You should always try to gain more information about the place you are visiting and should look for the reviews of people who have visited those places earlier.

----------


## goldfe

Safe travel tips:

Have all the essential knowledge about the place where you are going.

Keep your entire important luggage with you.

Carry all the necessary documents with you.

Have happy journey!

-------------
south beach hotels

----------


## DarwinKayo

During the travel time we must keep remind some point such as the destination place and budget. Also you should keep essential items such as map, tourch, knife,etc. You have to carry your essential medicine, keep document during the abroad countries travel, follow the rules and regulation and hire the local guide for getting knowledge of that places.

----------


## leadmanagements

I can read here all travel tips which you share here, Which is very useful for all and as well as for me. In my I really like your post, I hope more and more tips you will post.

----------


## riverrider

Following are some tips, which can be of great help, when you are traveling abroad:

1. Carry copies of your passport
2. Make sure that you are registered with your embassy
3. Avoid carrying too much cash
4. Get guidebooks
5. Learn the language
6. Eat healthy

----------


## AlexisSala

Traveling is one of the best way to enjoy the vacations. Traveling is likely the most rewarding experience of one's life. Do you know that you might face several types of problems while traveling abroad? These might be as a result of some kind of emergency, loss of belongings, financial emergency, accidents etc. Hence, it is vital to stay prepared. The best way to do this is to get a travel insurance plan online. When you purchase travel insurance, you are rest assured about all kinds of problems that you encounter during your vacations.

----------


## marcosmithw

I think When you traveling for abroad you must follow some important suggestion which i share here like First to check your travel agency's insurance criteria and also Make sure that your passport and visa is valid for traveling. Always traveling in group and use local transport.

----------


## catrice.ailget

The tips you advice is elementary and very helpful for travelers just like me. These kind of post are always inspiring and I prefer to read quality content so I happy to find many good point here in the post.

_____________________________
Cosmetic Dentist Manhattan

----------


## OliverHudson

I think a very good tip for your vacation is carrying a first aid kit.. Having plasters, asprins and other essentials.

----------


## pedrolavgen

Travel light. Travel in positive mind, Celebrate while traveling, Be good to all the people....

----------


## jewelhdson

Great tip for  traveling thank..

----------


## Anamikadhende

Really wonderful explination & advice for traveling. I must say anything can be happen at anytime to safety us must important thing but how can be be while traveling ? It has tell in this tips ! I really learn that Duplicate copies are also very important !

----------


## Anamikadhende

Really wonderful explanation & advice for traveling. I must say anything can be happen at anytime to safety us must important thing but how can be be while traveling ? It has tell in this tips ! I really learn that Duplicate copies are also very important !

----------


## ryanhollmans

Traveling is a great way to add a totally different experience to our life. People should carry enough money and food at the time of traveling. People should keep their luggage and other things very carefully.

----------


## MinajKvin

Travel tips are 
Travel every year
Travel with family and friends
Take a passport while traveling
Don't trust too much to the other people
Be nice to all the people.

----------


## sunilmishra

Those are really helpful tips, actually i am planning a family tour to india. thank you for these valuable guidlines.

----------


## johan

Really great tips, thanks for sharing. I found some very useful and true information here. It really helped me a lot.

----------


## Salmatisdale

Use Google map to travel. See weather news and country news where you are traveling. Take your passports.

----------


## sonam

We have to use Google earth or Google map for traveling. It make us easy to travel.

----------


## AimyThomas

Precaution is necessary when you traveling while if you are going with family. Here on top first post I read some nice points which are very helpful for traveling, I apprecte their work.

----------


## Cambellkevina

The Top 10 travel tip is we have to travel in Positive mind so we can be love to everyone.

----------


## DamienMo

We have to take our passport wherever we go. We have to take so food. We have to take some cloth. We have to take map and navigator.

----------


## hirephpexpert

Thanks guy' s for giving useful information about traveling.

----------


## Rothvenus

Top 10 tips are we have to travel feeling we are free. We have to be good to the people around the world.

----------


## aronsmiths

I have read the whole article for traveling tips and I found it really helpful. I would just like to add that booking a taxi online which can pick you up from airport and can drop to your destination would be a great thing when traveling in a new country.

----------


## PerarlPoitier

Top travel tips are
Always taking passport with you
Always take Camera
Always travel lite.

----------


## sophiewilson

Nice to read your post. You have shared a very useful travel tips. I will bookmark it and share with my friends. Many thanks for sharing.

----------


## Nicollettewin

Where ever we travel we have to be nice to the people. We have to be careful for our document. We have to travel with full of entertainment.

----------


## Mamodepp

Go travel by trail, bus, walk, go in high mountain, celebrate there culture, ..

----------


## Kateepark

Travel once a year. Travel is good for our health.

----------


## Nicolasone

China is good. We can find good hotel, restaurant there. We can find nice art and culture.

----------


## byronaldis

Make sure you have a finalized, valid passport, and a visa, if necessary, and complete the urgent situation information page of your ticket. Take an additional bag it can be used as a day bag and to restore a few souvenirs. Package requirements such as a brush,  clean underwear and money in hand baggage, may possibly your check in hand bags get missing.

----------


## CharlesZ

Take all the required travel documents for the countries you're visiting.

----------


## Murphyleen

We have to be humble
We have to take all documents
carrysome food, water

----------


## peterlee

Great tips! One should take care of these thing to avoid difficulty during his travel. Be prepared with a backup plan. This thing can help you alot in case you fac unexpected conditions. You sould take care of your surroundings because the destination and people are new for you and they can easily misguide you.

----------


## Roseballx

Read lot of guide about the place you are traveling
Use Map
Always smile

----------


## ParisMurray

Travel to 
Amazon, 
Kathmandu, 
Annapurna.

----------


## aronsmiths

Here are some travel tips from my end:

1. Read backpacker etiquette
2. Check the latest travel advice about the destination
3. Travel insurance 
4. Obey the law
5. Make copies of your passport details

----------


## Lindaalewiss

Take passport
Take map
Take some medicine

----------


## Nellen0

Its really nice and informative tips i really like it i want to get some more informations and tips about travels if anyone know here than share here back i will appreciate him on this sharing.....



Read More

----------


## Kutchers

Caribbean in British Virgin Islands is the best place to travel.

----------


## clarkhopps

Thanks for sharing this many great traveling tips. I have read all of them and I really enjoyed reading it. Not only that much, I have also made few points from this thread, for my next trip.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Travelling is best way to get relaxation in this busy life. There are many travel tips like have all information about travel place in advance as well as hotel and ticket booking by any famous travel agent, Take useful things, medicine and important document in travelling.

----------


## Kassbilly

Learn from traveling. Be positive every time. Take important documents.

----------


## Shamaali

Travel tips
Ladak, Rajasthan, Sikkim, Goa.

----------


## Melsharapova

Travel every year
Travel in different place
Take all document 
Know your budget

----------


## demiCarlos

There are many places to travel in Europe. It is second big continent. People of Europe are kind and helpful.

----------


## ResseMurfi

Be positive, Take all the document.

----------


## Kevinstv

South Africa - Johannesburg
It is very beautiful place.

----------


## Edwardleema

Traveling is necessary in our life to live happy life. So travel as much as you can.

----------


## ThierrySimpson

Auckland and Vienna is best top ten travel destination .

----------


## Bellamymartin

Don't go to war area. Know about the place first before traveling.

----------


## PamelaSafina

Shenzen and Washington D.C.

----------


## Carolsafin

Travel by train is safe
See Map while traveling

----------


## Britneycandy

Traveling make us happy so travel as much you can.

----------


## limoservices

I also like to travel and I have traveled many places and countries. The tips mentioned in this post are really helpful as well as informative. Keep sharing more such posts.

----------


## Andrewstill

Top ten tips are: Travel in safe country where war is not happening. Always use maps.

----------


## Gibsontvz

Visit different country
Talk with local people
Play, dance and laugh with them.

----------


## Shaniastreep

Top 10 travel tips are
Travel light
Try all kind of local food
Talk with local people
Learn local language.

----------


## Yellowgreen

Traveling is great. Traveling make us fresh. Always travel nlot of place..

----------


## Joethomascole

Use map
Take all documents.

----------


## Henrydio

rabat, fuji, puket.

----------


## rajnish

Yeah very nice tips shared above,thanks for that.

----------


## Stewardlucy

Don't be in hurry
Be cool
Make friends

----------


## Keirabanks

Travel in Phuket Thailand. It is the best place to spend holiday.

----------


## AleenCliff

Listen to the news while traveling
We have to travel lightly.

----------


## cameronriley62

Don't forget to bring your first aid kit when you travel more especially travelling with kids.

----------


## winstonsalem

Following are some more traveling tips:

1. Carry a minimum number of valuables
2. Leave a copy of your itinerary with family/friends
3. Learn About Local Laws and Customs
4. Be Aware Of Your Surroundings
5. Choose Safe Public Transportation

----------


## atlasequipments

Thanks fro sharing useful info! Keep Posting!

----------


## MileyDiamond

We have to be wise and we have to be positive will people.

----------


## SteveConniff

Travel many place.
Travel in cheap so we can travel many place.

----------


## Cooperstars

Travel with positive mind and free mind.

----------


## lesliystewart

As per my point of view, one of the most essential travel tips is to bring adequate money while going on holiday. Well, most countries need the international visitors protected up with insurance before they get into the country. So, you should be get it from your insurance company.

----------


## Monicathorn

We get more knowledge by traveling than by any other thing so we have to travel a lot.

----------


## NicollettecanD

Use map
Take all document.

----------


## pollys

I never carry any luggage, One backpack is enough for me.

----------


## Harrisondekker

Traveling make us healthy so travel in every 6 month.

----------


## Mrzkarolna

Traveling make us happy and we learn more by traveling.

----------


## Cillianwonder

Travel with friends and family
Take more budget
Travel in every 6month.

----------


## Imangreen

Travel the country where there is no war going on.

----------


## DamienKeys

Travel to Rio De Janeiro.

----------


## Cybillpr

Travel Key West in USA.

----------


## marquita26

Useful tips! These are all important to remember when traveling. Thanks for sharing them here...

----------


## Swankwill

Most important tips is travel in smiling face.

----------


## Ashleytina

Best country for traveling are
France
Italy
Japan

----------


## Genespears

Some best places are
Rome
Shenzhen

----------


## Harrisondench

Asia is best place. We can travel very cheaply.

----------


## Wekjulie

Travel tips is travel in many country. Travel once a year.

----------


## Alekcosby

I travel many places best places for me are Singapore, Seychelles.

----------


## Ironrida

Go to 
Naples, Italy and in Hawaii, US.

----------


## Wheives

I can share few tips as I follow for travel. Travel guide books are a helpful tool when planning a trip to a foreign country. Its the best to take medium bag. Take proper and comfort cloth when you travel.

----------


## RebeccaWright

Hello friend, you did a great job for the people those are struggling wit the travel questions. Thanks for sharing this.

----------


## Grace

1. Interact with locals and ask them about their favorite places to visit
2. Research things that might be considered rude so that you do not get in trouble 
3. Learn a few basic words - people are often a lot more kind to foreigners who want to learn more about their culture and language

----------


## Jacksalvator

Thanks for this incrediable must visit in India. You loved it.

----------


## SuperswagMax

Thank you very much for this response; it was quite helpful to me. Thank you so much for your assistance; I am convinced that I will implement your advice in the future.

----------


## GummyVitamins

Consular assistance cannot override local laws, even where local laws appear harsh or unjust by Australian standards.Unbeknown to me this surely dropped the cat amongst the pigeons, largely since limiting this to only ten became a difficulty, thank you so a lot to all these who had been a part of the panel.

----------


## sitarragul

Nice information thanks for the list do share more tips ...

----------

